
Measuring to improve: comprehensive, real-world data center efficiency numbers - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/03/measuring-to-improve-comprehensive-real.html
======
pasbesoin
Bypass the craptastic new Blogger template:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A%2F%2Fgoogleblog.blogspot.com%2F2012%2F03%2Fmeasuring-
to-improve-comprehensive-real.html)

